# Recommended Media?



## Tiff (May 12, 2020)

Hello everyone! I’m new to this community and I can already tell you guys know your stuff. Like wow :0))

If some of you guys could recommend any form of informational media; books, YouTube, television shows, blogs, etc— I’ll eat into it straight away. 

Thank you guys!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you're looking for basic chicken keeping your best bet is forums. Many times subjects will come up that will lead you to do some digging for more information. The only warning on that is be careful what you're reading because some of those folks that have blogs are scary. 

And ask if you have questions. That's what the forum is for. To help new owners to understand what it takes to have a happy well balanced flock. The one and only thing we want is for the birds to have the proper care. For new owners not to go off on some wild tangent that does harm to the flock.


----------



## Sarah1up (May 1, 2020)

My favorite media so far is the magazines at the feed stores. But they are $10 or more. I have a hard time shelling out that much for a magazine. Now that I'm thinking about it, I should look up some subscriptions... They are usually much cheaper than stand prices.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

10 bucks for a magazine? That's a lot of money. 

I think what is nice about some of them is that they do have some neat ideas that can be incorporated into the birds' lives. But at 10$ not so much. You've got a good idea about using the net for subscriptions. Although there may be some that are no cost at all.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

There are a couple of decent books out there, I have 
*Storey's Guide to Raising Chickens*
It's a pretty good book and the author, Gail Damerow, has a couple of other books out.

But, like most books, they tend to go by general rules, are heavily edited, and "politically correct".

I have found that I can get most any question answered here on the forum. The answers you get here will be more defined to your specific situation, they are all different. They may not always be "politically correct", but they'll get you closer to where you want to be.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

TomC said:


> They may not always be "politically correct", but they'll get you closer to where you want to be.


Is that a dig at me?

You're right about one thing for sure, every situation is different. Not all fixes apply to all areas or conditions.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

No. Not necessarily. But then again... If the shoe fits...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She who should not be messed with has a very short fuse when stupidity enters the picture. Just ask Sylie. (not that I've ever been upset with Sylie)

I will admit I can be blunt, won't pussy foot around when a point has to be made when it comes to the care of the critters. But I can also be very understanding when it's an innocent oops. We all do oops no matter how hard we try not to.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

haha  It just so happens that Sylie holds a bucket of water with the name of she who should not be messed with, written in big bold letters hahahahaha


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fire extinguisher would be more effective.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

bucket of water is more fun *evil grin*


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

Right now the bucket probably says, "TOM".


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Knowing Sylie's hidden mean streak, she's probably got two of them.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

*gasp* *looks innocent* me? mean streak? nooooooo *evil laughter while bringing out the second water bucket*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Had it hidden behind your back, didn't you?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

MWAHAHAHA! I'll never tell!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not going to say what I'm thinking. It's mean.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

hahahaha love you Robin!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is that sarcasm? Tom takes digs at me and now you're being sarcastic? 

I will come up with something to get you both back.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

NO, not sarcasm, just letting you know that I am truly joking , playing around


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, you just ruined that because I was messing with you too. Sort of. A little bit.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

hahahaha


----------

